# I propose a personal get to know you page



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SO , there are a lot of old timers here. I propose you each start a post about your passions, thoughts , or positions to allow us younger folks to question and learn from you. I think it will put many of you...rightfully so, in the position of the instructor, or subject matter expert for varying things. Like Montana Rancher for Off Grid Power management...or Resistor for constitutional law with respect to illegal immigration or whatever. I'd say don't take it personally if you get no interest initially...but what I don't know is what expertise is out there among us...whether it be Apex for medical...or someone else for HAM radio....Rice Paddy Daddy for emotional/addictive disorders...whatever the issue...but doesn't it make sense to announce the expertise in our forum? I propose a nomination...i.e. no one can say...I'm the expert on trans-incidental extentialism.....bah ha ha ha...but if several say so the we the people know at least who to start with.


Just a thought....I'm an expert at Gin and 7 up mixing. pick me oh oh oh....pick me!

THoughts?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

um I vote.... anyone not dribbling about politics


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

So are you nominating someone or simply bloviating about politics?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey no offense...care and feeding of my post...thats all


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, my name is Denton, and I enjoy diving, seafood dining, driving anything driven by gas or diesel, reading and shooting, when I have the spare ammo.

I troubleshoot and fix all things electrical and avionic related on Black Hawks, and have been unanimously elected union steward, even though I tried to get someone else to do the job so that I could remain the irresponsible person that I truly am.

I have a wife and a son (they aren't related), red wrigglers for pets, some fruit trees in the yard and recently bought a used Casio keyboard so Wifey and I can learn music.

OK; how is that for starters?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> So are you nominating someone or simply bloviating about politics?


no nominations, just anything but politics


----------



## gooddaddy (Mar 27, 2014)

I like puppies and long walks on the beach. I play lead guitar and am a former porn star. 
Did I win yet?


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

gooddaddy said:


> I like puppies and long walks on the beach. I play lead guitar and am a former porn star.
> Did I win yet?


I met Ron Jeremy once in the Eldorado Casino. He is not a good looking man, but he was very very nice and a total gentleman!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Casie said:


> I met Ron Jeremy once in the Eldorado Casino. He is not a good looking man, but he was very very nice and a total gentleman!


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

26 years old. Enlisted 11/30/2004, out 11/30/2012. Eagle scout. Married just over a month. Knife, gun, watch and Cigar collector.

I walk with a gimp from a motorcycle accident. Tried taking a 90 degree turn at 40. I have two cats, Spooky and Grimm. The wife has a rabbit named Max, and a guinea pig named Oberon.

My favorite knife is the Buck 110. I have 10, with plans on getting more. 

I work for a credit card company. 

And at the moment I feel like I was kicked down some stairs.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

OMG! Sharkbait, that made me laugh out loud!! 

Yep, he's not pretty! Actually... he looks a little thinner in this video. But he was so super polite in person. He was all "please" and "thank you". He called dealers by their name. He called us "young ladies". He was patient and waited his turn, and never acted like he was better than others at the table. He even lightheartedly joked about himself a bit, and teased the dealer!

I don't know! I guess I was expecting he'd be a jerk. hahaha


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . let's see: father, husband (one wife, 45 years), 3 deployment to RVN, 65 thru 68.

Presently retired, recipient of 2008 model porcine aortic heart valve.

Pastor of a little country church where the only ties worn are to weddings and on Easter, . . . uhhh, . . . maybe.

Retired from 30 years as electrician, and computer program administrator.

Currently operates Home when I am not otherwise engaged.

Also happen to be a very conservative, constitutional believing, semi-skinny old *******.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I clicked!

View attachment 5118


Your work is beautiful, Dwight! You kinda rock, don't ya!?!

That supertuck-style cactus holster is very very nice as well. Have you ever made one with horsehide? Do you think horsehide is less sweaty against skin than cow leather? Have you ever made a CC purse?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


>


I never thought anything would be worse than a nightmare about thermonuclear war.... I was wrong. lol


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

View attachment 5119


Everyone has an animal spirit guide.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Im Mike, and am paranoid enough to not give out too much aside from I am retired military (22 years), like guns, and live in Texas.


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mike45 said:


> Im Mike, and am paranoid enough to not give out too much aside from I am retired military (22 years), like guns, and live in Texas.


Didn't you just describe a solid 70% of Texas?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike45 said:


> Im Mike, and am paranoid enough to not give out too much aside from I am retired military (22 years), like guns, and live in Texas.


They already know all about you. Matter of fact, I just received an email from DHS stating the NSA just told them to tell me to tell you to put that beer down and not pick it back up until 1700hrs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Casie said:


> I clicked!
> 
> View attachment 5118
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed. I am a proud owner of a Dwight's Gunleather product. A holster for single action revolvers with up to 7 & 1/2" barrels. He even put a specially requested touch on there for me - an open bottom so hay will fall through instead of building up. I highly recommend his work.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Let's see, a little about me. 40yrs old, former overseas security contractor and commercial scuba diver mostly for oil rigs and even locomotive engineer. I love to scuba dive and am part fish. I would imagine I could survive about any survival situation I would be put in. I am very proficient in hand to hand combat including the use of knives. One of my favorite things to do is long range shooting. I think our government has run this country into the ground and don't mind saying so even if it pisses people off. I try to stay up to date on politics and world events.
We spend most of our time ranching,fixing our cabin to live off grid and taking care of our many animals.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What is this eharmony?

Hi im James im a 31 year old college student living in Pennsylvania. And I enjoy mailing circuit boards to china in my spare time, just to make a little extra cash. Im patriotic to a fine point. I take the life ive lived for granted in that others may have it worse than I did. I have gotten to travel a little but not internationally. Born in San Diego California, university medical center. My family owned a factory in oceanside that made sail for boats as a contract for op and hobie cat. After that we move to Hawaii (no im not rich think hippies lol) then theres a hurricane and the volcano erupts. Then its off to stroudsburgh Pennsylvania where my mom finds work at east stroudsburgh university. And my dad finds work at connaught now sanofi pastuer. We travel back and forth to Hawaii three times after the first time. I had a lot of fun traveling. Then we move to tobyhanna Pennsylvania near tobyhanna army depot. What am I telling my life story? I get interested in technology in school. A few of my friends went up to tobyhanna after school. They were electrical types and I was taking carpentry at the same school. Good good friends. I figure out I hate carpentry so back to technology. So fast forward to now. Im in school for an associate's (two year) and take Cisco starting in the end of August. My bride to be left me and took the cat and the shower head but left a clear blue easy in the kitchen table.
Now aren't I boring?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

According to a little manila file folder that James Comey and Eric Holder keep in a dank vault at 935 Pennsylvania Avenue...

I'm Gxxx T. Gallop
Born and raised in Texas
College Educated
Over 6'
Over weight
Over 40
Balding

I walk with a stuttered cadence as the result of a botched ACL reconstruction and I have an ample stockpile of cholesterol to give heart disease to all the zombies that may eat me.

I occupy a middle management position at a Japanese owned company and now live in Arizona with my wife and daughter.

I'm fervently independent and Libertarian who believes in the constitution, limitation of government, and values a strong work ethic. As such I am a risk (Orange? Chartreuse? Not sure what color this week).

The file also says that I can be easily coaxed into the back of a black windowless van with just a York Peppermint Patty or a box of donuts.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all,my name is Don,got the nickname/username from a close encounter while snorkeling 20 years ago.Been married for 18yrs and have 2 boys.Was an HVAC technician for 23 years until becoming disabled 4 years ago.

Now days, i'm pretty much just an Ohio ******* homebody.Both my wife and I grew up country so a lot of our prepping is just simple self reliance country living (hunting,fishing,gardening,etc.).However in the last couple years we've added/converted our garage into a chicken coop/rabbit factory (lol) with a 14ft pool full of tilapia and installed skylights for some year round indoor gardening.Yes,my garage stinks,but hey,a little hard work mixed with a touch of love and it produces food.

A few of my other hobbies include gun collecting,archery.I'm also a saltwater reef aquarium keeper and I play guitar even though I suck.

I've only been arrested once in my life back when I was 17.It was for smuggling Bigmac's out of Micky D's (I worked there).I would have gotten away with it too,but they followed the trail of sesame seeds right to me.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm Garry. I'm a ninja. I can do shit that is more awesome than a mustache with titties.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cool. I'm gonna stop shaving my 'stache now.



Smokin04 said:


> I'm Garry. I'm a ninja. I can do shit that is more awesome than a mustache with titties.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

This thread just gets stranger and stranger. Fun though!

View attachment 5123


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Kim Jong Il Eharmony: 



I just thought this would make this thread complete


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

That was awesome James!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Finding love it so hard.
RIP Peggy.

Glad I wasn't drinking anything when I played that vid, or I would be cleaning my monitor right now!!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Guess she shouldn't have talked back! She should have stuck him in the eye with a pen.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it wrong that I love her creamy smooth complexion?



Casie said:


> This thread just gets stranger and stranger. Fun though!
> 
> View attachment 5123


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Not at all Indie, I personally like everything about them. Happens to be my personal KRYPTONITE!! By the way, nice to see you around again! I was going to post in this thread but will have to wait now as I lost my train of thought!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

My name is xxxx. I live in xxxx. I am xxxx years old, married with xxxx kids. I farm and ranch and put bad people behind bars for doing bad things. My skill set includes carpentry, mechanics, heavy equipment operation, welding and some knowledge of electricity. My outdoor skill set includes hunting, fishing and wilderness survival. I am proficient with small arms and have received many days of training in the use of the same. I am conservative, independent and not overly religious but believe in god. I love the U.S.A. but have a strong distrust of the government. I believe we are each responsible for our own welfare and it is not the business of government to provide for us. I like **** hounds, whiskey and a good cigar also.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

starting to sound like a AA meeting

hi everyone I'm pheniox (Phoenix)
my drink of choice is Bundy rum and coke
my other drink of choice is wild Turkey and coke
my other drink of choice is extra dry (a beer)

I have been on forums/chat sites in the internet community before it was "popular"

I have forgotten more about computers and bowling than most here will learn in their lifetime (justafyable arrogance)

my English sucks, don't know why but me and spelling, punctuation and such has always been a lost cause, if you seen me on the net those many years ago, you will agree I have come a very long way

my maths is above par

I like busty girls and girls with meat on their bones (I'm worried I will split them in 2)

what else, oh **** this hand me another drink


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> Cool. I'm gonna stop shaving my 'stache now.


:lol:


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Blueticks redbones and black tans


Go2ndAmend said:


> My name is xxxx. I live in xxxx. I am xxxx years old, married with xxxx kids. I farm and ranch and put bad people behind bars for doing bad things. My skill set includes carpentry, mechanics, heavy equipment operation, welding and some knowledge of electricity. My outdoor skill set includes hunting, fishing and wilderness survival. I am proficient with small arms and have received many days of training in the use of the same. I am conservative, independent and not overly religious but believe in god. I love the U.S.A. but have a strong distrust of the government. I believe we are each responsible for our own welfare and it is not the business of government to provide for us. I like **** hounds, whiskey and a good cigar also.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Well Im crusty old Sailor or SOB depends on who you ask, I drink Wild Turkey dip skoal and live in Texas I drive a big ass Ford Excursion cause I like pissing of Tree Huggers and people who drive slow in the fast lane My Dogs name is Dog and my wifes name is gripey ole lady I dont know the cats name I call him damnit. My 6.5 grendel is named Irene and my AR 10 is named Bufford. I dont Like long walks on the beach I do like fishing offshore going this weekend. I shoot competetive F class I'm pretty decent usually 135 or better. I wicked deadly with a hand gun or long gun but probably a tad better with a handgun
View attachment 5124
View attachment 5125
5 shots with the 44 mag offhand at 25 yards open sights
View attachment 5126
5 shots at 100yrds with the 6.5 grendel ar 15
View attachment 5127
and I just recently got into welding


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Well Im crusty old Sailor or SOB depends on who you ask, I drink Wild Turkey dip skoal and live in Texas I drive a big ass Ford Excursion cause I like pissing of Tree Huggers and people who drive slow in the fast lane My Dogs name is Dog and my wifes name is gripey ole lady I dont know the cats name I call him damnit. My 6.5 grendel is named Irene and my AR 10 is named Bufford. I dont Like long walks on the beach I do like fishing offshore going this weekend. I shoot competetive F class I'm pretty decent usually 135 or better. I wicked deadly with a hand gun or long gun but probably a tad better with a handgun
> View attachment 5124
> View attachment 5125
> 5 shots with the 44 mag offhand at 25 yards open sights
> ...


 Oh and I go to work to support all the freeloaders on welfare which pisses me off get of yer ass and get job


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

My name is Jesse, I'm turning 31 in May.
I have been married since June 06 2009, we have a 3.5 yr old daughter, and have another on the way at the end of June
My background is Recreation, Climbing instructor mainly. I now operate Heavy equipment to help fund our Acreage.
I am an avid mountaineer, mountain biker, skier, hiker and hunter! I also enjoy fire arm hobbies, and off-roading in my Tacoma.
I also love to joke around....don't be offended, just take it like a man!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! It's good to be back. Hubby says he's working harder now that he's home than he did when he was working. :lol:

If I were a dude and into chicks, I'd definitely be a boob guy. Well, butts are nice, too. Gosh, girls are just nice all over. I kind of like being one, come to think of it...



Reptilicus said:


> Not at all Indie, I personally like everything about them. Happens to be my personal KRYPTONITE!! By the way, nice to see you around again! I was going to post in this thread but will have to wait now as I lost my train of thought!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

really. most peole know my story, 40, overworked, underpaid, bigmouth with a big heart, loyal, and non apologetic. Love life, saddend and sickened by what I see around me. Oh, and yes, I get to pay extra, so some people dont have to pay.
Seriously funny with the Kimjong vid thou.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm just this guy...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Im Brandi, 43 yrs, 2 boys usmc. I like handbags, parfums, blue star momming, guns, making candles, keeping my house, stalking my boys and their affiliates that need care packages, horses, motorcycles and emergency prepping. Im a seeker and a believer. My cat doesn't like me. she likes me only when the boys come home because I bring her children to bite.
I like my men used and my cars new. 
I am a property manager and teach pistol and rifle...compete on the weekends. Im pretty nice I suppose- but im not gonna play no ****-**** games. yes means yes and no means no kinda gal.
expert at something- naw, not really.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup this sums it up 
https://myspace.com/chutenine/music/song/mexican-dog-19546160-19347345


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I'm just this guy...


and just like that it changes from a AA meeting to a dating profile


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> Im Brandi, 43 yrs, 2 boys usmc. I like handbags, parfums, blue star momming, guns, making candles, keeping my house, stalking my boys and their affiliates that need care packages, horses, motorcycles and emergency prepping. Im a seeker and a believer. My cat doesn't like me. she likes me only when the boys come home because I bring her children to bite.
> I like my men used and my cars new.
> I am a property manager and teach pistol and rifle...compete on the weekends. Im pretty nice I suppose- but im not gonna play no ****-**** games. yes means yes and no means no kinda gal.
> expert at something- naw, not really.


the only thing sexier than a woman with a gun, is a woman with a bigger gun


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a middle aged fat guy with more guns than brains, at least according to my ex wife. I have three daughters who also enjoy shooting and hunting with me. I'm a jack of all trades with military experience as well as being an industrial maintenance man, a construction electrician and a reporter. My skill sets range from plumbing and electrical to political negotiations, to outdoor survivalist. I recently got into prepping after Obama threatened to void the constitution. I have a small group of friends who are also into prepping and we are slowly forming a survival group to combine our skills and ideas.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> the only thing sexier than a woman with a gun, is a woman with a bigger gun


My wife drives a bigger pickup truck than me. Does that count?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My wife drives a bigger pickup truck than me. Does that count?


as long as the truck is covered in mud and oh she has a gun


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Denton said:


> They already know all about you. Matter of fact, I just received an email from DHS stating the NSA just told them to tell me to tell you to put that beer down and not pick it back up until 1700hrs.


You're going to make me put tin foil on all of my windows now!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> as long as the truck is covered in mud and oh she has a gun


Chevy Silverado 2500 Heavy Duty Diesel Crew Cab 4X4.
Charter Arms 38 Special Snubnose with bobbed hammer (so it doesn't snag coming out of the pocket).
Winchester 1300 pump, 20 ga.
(Those two are hers)
She also knows how to use and has immediate access to a Ruger Mini 14 and a 357 magnum.
In her younger days she was better with a 45 automatic than me.

And she knows how to cook, sew, knit, farm, ride horses, all that "womanly" stuff. Plus, a honest to God real blonde (and smart, too).

Yep, she's a keeper. I've been truly Blessed by The Lord, and I know it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And she knows how to cook, sew, knit, farm, ride horses, all that "womanly" stuff. Plus, a honest to God real blonde (and smart, too).


Hey RPD, it sounds like you married almost a clone of Mrs Inor. And all that "womanly stuff" she knows... Boy howdy, I have to read books on the side just to keep up! :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> chevy silverado 2500 heavy duty diesel crew cab 4x4.
> Charter arms 38 special snubnose with bobbed hammer (so it doesn't snag coming out of the pocket).
> Winchester 1300 pump, 20 ga.
> (those two are hers)
> ...


show off :'(


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> show off :'(


Did I mention that in her younger days she used to drive an 18 wheeler?

For the life of me, I can not understand how I got so lucky. I'm really just a dull and boring guy.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Did I mention that in her younger days she used to drive an 18 wheeler?
> 
> For the life of me, I can not understand how I got so lucky. I'm really just a dull and boring guy.


the rule of magantisim, opposites attract


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Chevy Silverado 2500 Heavy Duty Diesel Crew Cab 4X4.
> Charter Arms 38 Special Snubnose with bobbed hammer (so it doesn't snag coming out of the pocket).
> Winchester 1300 pump, 20 ga.
> (Those two are hers)
> ...


I have one of those. She loves her big calibers as well. She has a Sig p-220 .45 and is talking about wanting a 1911 next. She also has a Moss 500 and Rem 870 pump along with 2 AR's and a Rem 700 aac-sd .308 with a bull barrel and a H&R 17hmr single shot with a bull barrel. Those are hers that we have got since we have been together. She already had a Sig p-220 she used as her duty weapon when we met. She love to hunt,fish and do all the outside stuff including gardening and can even run a tractor. And can still do the indoor stuff too. We both like to cook so we spend a lot of time in the kitchen together. She is one I want by my side when it goes down.You know ya got a good woman when she asks you to buy an M-2 Browning! She not bad to look at either..lol
View attachment 5128
View attachment 5129


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ive seen ma duece on a humvee out at the Wal-Mart
They have onebof those stores up the highway


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Assuming you could find a transferable M2HB, how much would one cost? $30,000?
just for grins I went to the Western Firearms website, they had one, and it is marked sold with no price shown.
They have a Browning water cooled 30 cal for $24,500.
They have some nice Thompsons for the mere price of $48,000
Class III Weapon Sales


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://tnwfirearms.com/complete-guns/semi-auto-m3hb.html

They sell them semi auto too.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm from Southern Minnesota, been widowed for 19 years last August. I've had to be Mom, Dad, bread winner, cheer leader, tough guy, tender heart and all in between. Now I'm Grandma and love it. I've heard "MOM! Look at this Car!!!" more times than I can count. And loved it every time. Or "Mom, I see a Catbutt! (he got Bobcat a little mixed up). I ride horse, train my dogs, cook, bake, learning to make cheese (thank you, Mrs Inor!), garden, camp, am making my own outdoor oven this spring (if Spring ever comes). Not always the best handywoman, but I make do. I like trying new things. It's not that I have a lot of self confidence, it's just that I'm too foolish to think I can't do it.:roll:

I've got some smarts, a lot of loyalty, a huge heart and at times I'm 10 foot tall and bullet proof. Or so I think. Half the time I think I'm still 25. Don't mess with my family. Period. 

I'm so thankful that I found this site. It's been my inspiration and brought me to some wonderful friends. I can't wait for the Gathering!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

$12,000 but it is a semi auto version..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

longrider said:


> I'm from Southern Minnesota, been widowed for 19 years last August. I've had to be Mom, Dad, bread winner, cheer leader, tough guy, tender heart and all in between. Now I'm Grandma and love it. I've heard "MOM! Look at this Car!!!" more times than I can count. And loved it every time. Or "Mom, I see a Catbutt! (he got Bobcat a little mixed up). I ride horse, train my dogs, cook, bake, learning to make cheese (thank you, Mrs Inor!), garden, camp, am making my own outdoor oven this spring (if Spring ever comes). Not always the best handywoman, but I make do. I like trying new things. It's not that I have a lot of self confidence, it's just that I'm too foolish to think I can't do it.:roll:
> 
> I've got some smarts, a lot of loyalty, a huge heart and at times I'm 10 foot tall and bullet proof. Or so I think. Half the time I think I'm still 25. Don't mess with my family. Period.
> 
> I'm so thankful that I found this site. It's been my inspiration and brought me to some wonderful friends. I can't wait for the Gathering!


I am, for one HONORED, that you are here. Never, ever, cross a mom.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

longrider said:


> I'm from Southern Minnesota, been widowed for 19 years last August. I've had to be Mom, Dad, bread winner, cheer leader, tough guy, tender heart and all in between. Now I'm Grandma and love it. I've heard "MOM! Look at this Car!!!" more times than I can count. And loved it every time. Or "Mom, I see a Catbutt! (he got Bobcat a little mixed up). I ride horse, train my dogs, cook, bake, learning to make cheese (thank you, Mrs Inor!), garden, camp, am making my own outdoor oven this spring (if Spring ever comes). Not always the best handywoman, but I make do. I like trying new things. It's not that I have a lot of self confidence, it's just that I'm too foolish to think I can't do it.:roll:
> 
> I've got some smarts, a lot of loyalty, a huge heart and at times I'm 10 foot tall and bullet proof. Or so I think. Half the time I think I'm still 25. Don't mess with my family. Period.
> 
> I'm so thankful that I found this site. It's been my inspiration and brought me to some wonderful friends. I can't wait for the Gathering!


I will just add a couple more bits about Longrider... Even though we have only known her in real life for a short time (maybe 6-8 months?), she has been a damn good friend to Mrs Inor and me. Plus, she has a VERY obtuse sense of humor - always a plus in my book.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

View attachment 5133
View attachment 5134
First Young and Dumb, then older and wiser!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I can say that I have learned a little bit about quite a few of you and I'm glad I started this post. I do think fair is fair so here goes... I'm a poor as hell punk kid from Kentucky who was raised reading Vietnam war stories...my choice. and listened to the 1950's music in the 1970's...I felt a generation removed my whole life. At 17 I wanted to join the marines...Mom wouldn't sign the papers....Then older brother says lets be Rangers together...I say..."what like fight forest fires and shit...?" SO I say yes and join....last minute he backs out of his contract and I go it alone...damn brothers.... Then hell follows...ever been a Ranger...man they do some stupid shit to newbies. Then I get all messed up in a motor cycle wreck. Not down town....no...clearing a runway on an airfield seizure mission riding a Honda 250 with NODs in the middle of the night woth a PRC-77 on my back and that little line on the run way is actually a 6 foot trench.....shit. 2 years off of Jump status. Then Mech Infantry...oh god!!! kill me now. Then Finally I meet my wife and have kids and I say I'm done with the Army...she says I'm pregnant...I say well the Army don't seem so bad right now. But if I'm gonna stay then I want to be a Green Beret....Dumbest thing I ever said.... 2 years later I'm a Green Beret and I say I'll never volunteer for shit again. Bam 911, 5 tours...I'm a mess. Retirement.....what the hell do I do now...Walmart? Denny's? Nope Civilian working in Special Ops Community...thank God. R&D for them...damn I good at this shit....Oh hell self serving, piece of shit Boss...what now? Of course I tell him where he can stick his own opinion and offered to help.....3 charges levied against me?...for what?...oh wait the Navy Seals would like me to work for them?....with a promotion?....Anchors Away my Boy...Anchors away..... Hey kids.....don't join the Army...they suck...Go Navy!!!! LOL..I'm good at lots of devious shit....and can hit a ex-boss at 900 meters with a sling shot (or an M-4)...I don't really have a sling shot. I'm good at Electronics, Guerilla operations (everything but spelling it correctly), Mixing Gin with any liquid in the house, and playing Guitar....Later Cats.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm just a high school kid trying my best to prepare my self for the storm that's coming. I'm a volunteer firefighter, I'm in Army JROTC, I plan on joining the USMC or National Guard/Army(depending if my mom will sign and if the recruiter can get in in 19th SF group like he said can can) um I've had complete reconstructive knee surgery I've been prepping for a few years now, and just want to get some ideas and get to know other people like me.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Been a lot of places, done a lot of things. Some stuff not so good, some stuff better. Still learning at 53 yrs. old. Got myself an amazing husband 15 yrs ago who has taught me a lot about love, life, gardening, hunting, building, etc., and never complains. What more could a woman ask for?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BagLady said:


> What more could a woman ask for?


a nice dress, a large truck, and a really big gun


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> a nice dress, a large truck, and a really big gun


Got the trucks, and guns. Just can't get along with the dresses or skirts. I am a low maintenance kind of girl! For my 1st anniversary I asked for a new wheelbarrow. It's how I roll...:grin:


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Got the trucks, and guns. Just can't get along with the dresses or skirts. I am a low maintenance kind of girl! For my 1st anniversary I asked for a new wheelbarrow. It's how I roll...:grin:


Nice....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You can call me Mish and I like leather.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> You can call me Mish and I like leather.


Leather is good..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> You can call me Mish and I like leather.


sorry mish but that only works if you have a gun


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Guns and leather? Well, doesn't this thread just get more interesting as time goes on, sort of like a fine wine...or perhaps moonshine, considering the company.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmm.... Guns and Leather! What a nice combination!
View attachment 5159


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> Hmm.... Guns and Leather! What a nice combination!
> View attachment 5159


:mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey!! I asked you not to share that photo!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hey!! I asked you not to share that photo!


sharing is caring bitch


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> sharing is caring bitch


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Living and loving life..and having fun doing it!!


----------

